# New lab with possible prolapsed rectum



## ccwb333 (Dec 12, 2007)

I just got a shipment of yel labs in the mail. The biggest one has a swollen anus, looks like some of his insides are hanging out just a lil. The size of the fish is around 1.5 inches, so egg bound is probably not the issue. The fish is in a 20 gal tank that has been cycled with 0 amm, 0 nitirites, less than 20 nitrates, ph 8.2, temp 78. Tank has been treated with melafix to help the lil scuffs the fish got in shipment. The fish where very hot when I recieved them, and I lost one due to the heat and probably bad bagging. Had 9 yel labs in a single bag all in the 1-1.5 inch range. Ok thinking it is a prolapsed rectum or something trying to decide best treatment. I have no room to move the fish but into a bucket. My 5 gal has 6 day old fry, my 10 gal has older fry, and this 20 gal is to quar the new fish. Should I treat with epsons salt at ratio of 1 cup to 100gal? Is it ok to treat the whole tank with melafix and the epsons salt? 
Think I gave all info I can. Thanks


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

I wouln't rule it being egg bound, i have seen then breed at that size.
A pic would be a big help


----------



## ccwb333 (Dec 12, 2007)

I removed the fish and added epson salt. It seems to have helped as the fish had alot of poop. The swollen anus has gone down. I have noticed things from some of the other fish. Everyone is eating fine and acting normal. Some have had long feces, 1/2 inch or longer that hangs from them. It is kinda clear with brown and not the normal brown. It hangs on them for a long time before falling off. I have some JPC tabs, and can pick up some medicated jpc food in the morning. I also have acess to Seachem Metronidazole but not sure if clout is. What should I do next? Since the are eating just use the jpc food, or go ahead and stop feeding and use jpc tabs? Have added epson salt to tank. Plan to do a large water changed and a good vacum. I use prime religously. All water parameter still good.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I wouldn't jump to conclusions.

The prolapsed rectum could very well have been from some sort of intestinal blockage, which resolved with the epsom salt.

It sounds like the fish had a pretty stressful shipping period, meds will only stress them more. Maintain the epsom salt in the tank for the QT period, and keep a close eye on things.

It is normal to see a change in feces anytime you change foods.


----------



## ccwb333 (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks. I did a water change this morning, with a good vacum. Added back the proper amount of epson salt. I will keep an eye on them hopefully things are fine.The fish with the problem looks alot btter now. Most of the swelling in gone. Thanks again for the reply.


----------

